# Diving and Shark Concern



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

We had the opporitunity to do a discovery dive last summer and really enjoyed it. My wife has been concerned about sharks and after the past year of fishing offshore, I have to admit I can see cause for concern. A quick search shows there are shark deterrents available and some have them.

My question is if anyone has had a shark attack while diving? And how many use deterrents such as sharkshield products? Is this something you buy with intention of using but it ends up in a dusty box in the garage or does it go with you every trip out?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

The best shark deterrent is a camera!...they run like hell if you WANT to see them!
Seriously though.....they are not a problem....I count myself luck if i get to see a few in a season of a hundred dives. Most of those are only there because of spearfishing activity, and once they take a peek, they are gone. No trouble. 
That said, you COULD avoid dark,low vis diving, and reduce your chances of a nip to none at all.
I have actually chased them, and have taken back a stolen stringer with fish on it, and have never gotten bitten....but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

In my experience, i have had many encounters with Sharks. when you are underwater the shark does not view you as a food source. of course if you have fish on your stringer they will sometime want it. but the majority of the time they wont even bother you. I love diving with them around,


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

When my wife asks about the sharks I just tell her that the sharks around Pensacola don’t have any teeth! :yes: 

She knows they are there, but playing the idea of sharks down seems to help her get that image of Mr. Spielberg’s mechanical shark out of her head.

I have never worried about the sharks too much myself. Once I get down there it is just so cool and breathtaking that I really only worry about the things that I need to pay attention to such as pressure, depth, time………….

You should definitely do whatever it takes to feel comfortable down there. It should be a pleasant experience and you already have enough to keep you mind on. Being stressed/nervous doesn’t help. 

I believe I have read where WhackUmStackUm has a shark shield, and if so, I am sure he will offer up some useful information. I have always found his advice to be quite useful.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

after hundreds of dives I have still yet to see one underwater. They dont like the bubbles. Tell her to pee in her wetsuit, that keeps them away! 

TRP


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

*Shark encounters while diving.*

I have had many up close and personal encounters with a multitude of species of sharks ; bull, tiger, hammerhead, etc...., and can absolutely confirm they are all COWARDS! They will come after a freshly speared fish, but want the fish ONLY! As soon as you act aggressively toward them, they will move on to a less challenging situation. Barracudas on the other hand are just plain psychotic! - Ric


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been diving since 1970 and have many shark sightings, with only one what you would call a hair raising experience. You can tell by their posture whether you are in any danger. The chances of them messing with you are slim, but they will however come after fish you have on a stringer or lobster you have in a bag. It is important that you keep a lookout if you are loaded down with his lunch, but you will not think much about them once you see them on several different occasions.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> after hundreds of dives I have still yet to see one underwater. They dont like the bubbles. Tell her to pee in her wetsuit, that keeps them away!
> 
> TRP


*That seems weird. I don't dive but almost every time I go offshore we have the pleasure of at least one around to eat the fish we are catching:001_huh:. I think they are very interesting and fun to watch so it doesn't bother me. The year before last we had a really cool sighting of a young Tiger. I had my chum bag tied to a ladder on the back of the boat and was fishing the bow and heard splashing behind me and when I looked it was a 4-5' Tiger that was beautiful. I guess when they are young those Tiger Stripes are more distinct cause this one looked like a tiger for sure. Tore my chum bag to shreds but it was worth it.*


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Peeing in your wetsuit is not weird!!! 

I have seen many in my kayak (even been bumped a few times), or fishing from a boat and a few while surfing. None bothered me a bit. Just not seen any while diving. prob because i never pay attention for them always watching the fish, wrecks or reefs. or back in carolina the silt 2 feet out!

TRP


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My experiences are similar to those expressed by the other folks. Most divers never see them, unless they are spearfishing. While spearfishing the sharks are after the fish, not the diver. When not wearing my SharkShield, I aggressively defend fish by threatening sharks with the point of a spear. They usually back off to avoid injury. 

My SharkShield works well for me, and I use it regularly when spearfishing. I don't bother wearing it when I am just sightseeing, as I find sharks to be shy under normal conditions.

Most sharks avoid bright light. This may be why Scott (Firefishvideo) has to chase them down. 

My wife and I dive together a lot. We have never found sharks to be attracted to her during her period. In fact, I am usually bleeding from a scrape or cut I receive while diving. The sharks here never seem to be attracted to my blood. However, they are VERY attracted to fish blood and struggling fish. This is why we see them when fishing and spearfishing.

Sharks are exhilarating to watch but have no fear, you are not on the menu.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks much for all the feedback. I can't wait to learn to learn to dive myself; maybe after learning the ropes and a little soak time, my wife will join in too.

Steve


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

They only bite if you touch their privates... don't worry about it. Dive!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Felix, Awesome comment. I dont know how many times I've used that, and 9 times out of 10 get a weird look. I guess theres a few of us who can remember lines from movies. And skip peeing in your wetsuit, cut an access hatch and be ready to pee on the shark! They always run away!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

stupid sharks....i'll punch a shark in the head.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> ...My SharkShield works well for me, and I use it regularly when spearfishing. I don't bother wearing it when I am just sightseeing, as I find sharks to be shy under normal conditions.


*+1* on the Shark Shield while spearfishing. I haven't been sightseeing in ages.


----------

